

Ask HN: hacker houses in SF? - c_t_montgomery

Title says it all - I plan on being here this semester working, and would love to stay in a place with other hackers. I would appreciate any suggestions you all have!
======
T-R
'Treehouse' rents a room and couches out on AirBnB -
<http://www.airbnb.com/users/show/657637>

------
jbseek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079246>

Check this one out.

~~~
c_t_montgomery
That's exactly something along the lines of what I'm looking for. Thank you
for the tip!

